# Komme nicht weiter bitte um hilfe



## bboy (12. Okt 2014)

Hay leute  bin noch zimlicher Frischling in Java und komme überhaupt nicht weiter. 

Meine Aufgabe war diese : 

Java:   Via Konstruktor sollen 4 Punkte p10 (-4; -4), p11 (2; -5), p12 (-4; 3), p13 (1; 2) angelegt werden und automatisch bestimmt werden, ob der jeweilige Punkt im 1. Quadranten des kart. Koordinatensystems liegt.
In der Konsole wird je Punkt augegeben:   1. Punkt p10 mit den Koordinaten x = -4 und y = -4 liegt nicht im 1. Quadranten.
                                                                         ...
                                                                         ...
                                                                        4. Punkt p13 mit den Koordinaten x = 1 und y = 2 liegt im 1. Quadranten.
Wenn die Koordinaten im Konstruktor geändert werden, sollen sich die fett markierten Angaben automatisch ändern.


Doch versteh ich nicht wie ich das "automatisch " hinkriegen soll ? 
ich hab über eine If bedingung nachgedacht. Aber keinen Plan wie ich die und wo ich die einsetze 


```
public class Quadrant {
	/*FELDER*/
	public double x;
	public double y;
	/*KONSTRUKTOR*/
	public Quadrant(double xx,double yy)
	{
		 x=xx;
	     y=yy;
	}

	public static void main(String[] args){
		
		
		Quadrant p10 = new  Quadrant(-4,-4);
		Quadrant p11 = new  Quadrant(2,-5);
		Quadrant p12 = new  Quadrant(-4,3);
		Quadrant p13 = new  Quadrant(1,2);
	
		System.out.println("1. Punkt p10 mit den Koordinaten x = "+p10.x+" und "+p10.y+" liegt nicht im ersten Quadranten");
		System.out.println("2. Punkt p11 mit den Koordinaten x = "+p11.x+" und "+p11.y+" liegt nicht im ersten Quadranten");
		System.out.println("3. Punkt p12 mit den Koordinaten x = "+p12.x+" und "+p12.y+" liegt nicht im ersten Quadranten");
		System.out.println("4. Punkt p13 mit den Koordinaten x = "+p13.x+" und "+p13.y+" liegt im ersten Quadranten");
	}

}
```

so weit bin ich jetzt...


----------



## Saheeda (12. Okt 2014)

Hi,

erstmal würde ich die ganze Klasse nicht Quadrant nennen, sondern Punkt (oder du machst dir noch ne Klasse Punkt). Du erstellst ja keine Quadranten, sondern Punkte und willst wissen, wo diese liegen.

Du brauchst eine Funktion, welche die Koordinaten deiner Punkte überprüft und einen entsprechenden String zurück gibt. 
(Wie genau das dann aussieht, kannst du ja erstmal selbst probieren.)
Diese Funktion rufst du dann auf:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {

Punkt p1 = new Punkt(-4, 2);

System.out.println("p1 (" + p1.x + ", " + p1.y + ")" + Quadrant(p1));
}
```

Ausgabe sieht so aus:
_p1 (-4.0, 2.0) liegt nicht im 1. Quadranten_


----------

